# (WI) Chocolate Lab Stud



## spappas (Jan 12, 2015)

Candlewood's Bird Crazy Top "Sarge"
(Candlewoods Cash On The Line QAA X Gator Points Stuffed Tater MH)
$500.00

80lb, Dark Chocolate.
OFA Hips LR-238002G24M-VPI (Good)
OFA Elbows LR-EL87689M24-VPI (Normal)
Eyes CERF Clear
Tested Clear for EIC, CNM, PRA, RD/OSD, Dilute
Photos, and pedigree can be seen on our web site. www.birdcrazygundogs.com.
[email protected]
608-742-8048
Please, no text.


----------

